# Ribs and my FIRST ABTs w/Qviews



## eaglewing (Aug 8, 2009)

went out and got 12 Japs and some accessories:



Bent the weiner trays into pepper holders as I saw one other guy earlier give this tip in another thread:



Got my RIBs all rubbed up and ready for the fire:





With the ribs in the cooker, time to make those ABTs:



I used Cream cheese, Beef LIL Smokies, Farmers cheese from Wis., and packed each one with a rosemary leaf...

Cream cheese in first, whole smokies went into the bigger ones, halves went into the smaller ones... 



Of which then I cut Farmers Cheese into long blocks and shoved them in there along side the smokies:





Capped with bacon and ready for the fire:





*MORE TO COME SOON!!!*


----------



## jaxgatorz (Aug 8, 2009)

Looking great !!


----------



## chisoxjim (Aug 8, 2009)

those abt's look like they are gonna be good.


----------



## eaglewing (Aug 8, 2009)

RIBS in the Rival for an hr. or so, (my way of the foil method)





The ABTs ARE DONE!!!

letting them cool off and gona try one with a Bridgeport IPA!!!


----------



## beer-b-q (Aug 8, 2009)

Man those all look so good.  Loved the ABTs...


----------



## the dude abides (Aug 8, 2009)

From a guy who doesn't like peppers...wow, those look tasty.  Good call on the Lil Smokies!

Oh yeah, the ribs look darned fine too.


----------



## eaglewing (Aug 9, 2009)

They were!!!


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 9, 2009)

Everything came out really well nice juicy ribs and those Abt's look great.


----------



## bbq engineer (Aug 9, 2009)

Sweet looking ribs and abt's.  Those ABT's are gourmet eats with all the time and care you spent packing them...how did you like them with the farmer cheese and rosemary / smokie combo?  Did it pair nicely with the Bridgeport IPA?  Did they retain any heat?


----------



## eaglewing (Aug 9, 2009)

Lacking a salty taste... that's about all I thought they needed was maybe some salt and pepper... which I should have done first then stuffed.
Plus, to make them real hot I should have left them on longer than 2 hrs. Other than that I thought they were a success for my first ones!!


----------

